# MvC: Meet #5 - 2nd of August 2015 from 11:00



## LandyMan

Hi fellow Vapers,

The time has come for another MvC Vape Meet. We had an amazing turnout for the last meet on the 28th of June (more than 70 attendees), so let's see if we can make this one even bigger 

It will be held at



again, at Grand Central airport, just off New Road in Midrand.

ANYONE is welcome to come and join us and experience the magic that is a MvC Vape Meet. For those who haven't attended one before, this is what you can expect:


Lots of discussions on vaping (and of course vaping) 
Great food and lots of drinks
Vendor Specials
Coil Building and techniques
Juice Tasting (DIY and new ranges)
Meet and talk to the Vendors (attending in their personal capacity)
If you a new vaper then this would be a great way for you to come and learn a few ticks and techniques as well as ask as many questions as you like from the team and other vapers. And if you are an old hand at vaping, coil building and I don't know, building rockets , this is your time to shine and show the rest of us what you've got, and spend some time helping out the new vapers.

Please RSVP below so we can ensure the restaurant provide us with a big enough area to accommodate all the clouds.

[rsvp=13397]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

abdul 1
AndreFerreira 1
Benjamin Cripps 1
Brendz 2
Dave 1
Derick 1
dr phil 3
Gambit 1
Heinrich 1
Imthiaz Khan 1
kbgvirus 1
KieranD 1
LandyMan 0
Melinda 1
Mike 1
Raslin 1
Renesh 4
The Ballie 2
Vapington 1
Zaahid237 2

Total: 27

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## nemo

Ah man going to miss this also got a family get together. Enjoy all those that will be there


----------



## Rob Fisher

Would love to come up for the meet! May still do so... will see how the dairy unfolds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Would love to come up for the meet! May still do so... will see how the dairy unfolds.



you have a dairy ??? robs full cream milk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Would love to come up for the meet! May still do so... will see how the dairy unfolds.


Take your jet, but first pick me up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> you have a dairy ??? robs full cream milk



Hehehe... and if the cows are all milked and the cattle branded I may make it to the meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dr Phil

Booked leave for this meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Derick

Sadly I missed the last one, was in bed with man-flu (we all know men don't get normal flu)

So I am exceptionally excited about this one, can't wait

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

Plus 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Man, I hope to make this one. Will confirm at soonest 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justink

Damn I wish I could make it! 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22

Kelvin Veeran

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

5 more sleeps!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim

Will be there tomorrow~! see you guys there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer

Have an awesomeness time you guys and girls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

It was great, saw some new faces, met up with the regulars, taste some new juices coming soon - was a blast as always

Thanks MVC, always fun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lim

Ladies and gents, thanks for the fun time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

hi guys a couple of numpty questions 
1)what on earth is MvC
2)When is the next meet and greet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Eequinox said:


> hi guys a couple of numpty questions
> 1)what on earth is MvC
> 2)When is the next meet and greet


bump no replies yes


----------



## LandyMan

MvC (Midrand Vaping Cult/Community ) was started quite some time ago, with one thing and one thing only in mind: Get a bunch of like minded people together, for some vaping, laughing, eating and drinking, and generally just a good time. Any and all people/vapers are welcome at these meets ... there is no criteria that you need to be part of an inner circle or some Illuminati of sorts ... EVERYONE is welcome, and the more the merrier (seeing over 70 vapers in a restaurant is a sight to behold).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> MvC (Midrand Vaping Cult/Community ) was started quite some time ago, with one thing and one thing only in mind: Get a bunch of like minded people together, for some vaping, laughing, eating and drinking, and generally just a good time. Any and all people/vapers are welcome at these meets ... there is no criteria that you need to be part of an inner circle or some Illuminati of sorts ... EVERYONE is welcome, and the more the merrier (seeing over 70 vapers in a restaurant is a sight to behold).


I can only imagine!


----------



## Eequinox

cool i live in midrand as well does that mean i fit into the Illuminati criteria


----------

